# Securing a light stand at a reception



## studioesem (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Fellow photogs,

I have this huge wedding coming up which is based on 3 days... and im trying something totally different that i have never done in the past. i am using studio strobes x 2 in the banquet hall to get some artistic shots. 
i have these 10ft stands that i am going to be using. they could be heavy duty but no stand is heavy or secure when you have kids running around a banquet hall as if they were olympic champions. haha

Anyways.. the situation is. in 2 of the banquet halls, there are pillars available right in front of the stage which i could tie the stand down with a bungie chord. 

This one banquet hall has no pillars in the middle. they are close to the walls .. and it would get difficult to put it there..  as i need them close to the dance floor. 

I have already read other threads where people say, " I would avoid it as i don't want to get sued or break my strobes" Honestly speaking, I really really want to try it. and i am going to use it lol 

So please please please tell me how to secure my light stands other than bungee chord option. 

P.S. someone told me to strap the feet down using a lot of duct tape. But thats like messing up my light stand. and i hate damaging my equipment


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2012)

What lighting have you got (power and make) because i dought 2 lights will enough


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think you have many other options. Personally, I'd ditch the idea and find a way to bounce flash. If you arent using modifiers, maybe a gorilla pod, bungee cord, and speed lights will do the trick. Otherwise, you risk hurting someone or losing gear. Do you know how many drunk people will be at a wedding dancing?


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 14, 2012)

#1 rule to remember is that you cannot, under any circumstances, damage or alter the walls, floor, ceiling, lights, or anything else that is part of the reception site. So tape (leaves residue), screws, nails, etc, are out. That leaves bungee cords and maybe some rope. 

Then you you have to make sure they won't cause a trip or fall, eg, out of the walkway, out of the 'main floor', etc. Otherwise, you could end up in court.

And, of course, someone could walk off with your gear, too.

Are you SURE you really want to set up something 'in the corner' and hope it stays put? 

Something tells me a wife/friend/offspring/trainee/rookie/2nd shooter wannabe would be a more willing off-camera flash holder.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 14, 2012)

How bad do you really want to do this?



First, weigh down the stands.  Barbell, dumbell, ankle weights whatever; tie the weights to the center portion of the stand as low to the floor as you can get without touching it (lowest center of gravity possible making sure that no weight is lost by resting on the floor).

Second, make yourself two -or as many as you need- frames, about three feet tall and four feet square.  After having made the frames (make sure that you can disassemble them for transport) make a cover for them with white cloth and sandbags for each side so that they stay put.

Put the frames together at the site, sandbag them, then put your weighted light stands in side them and then cover them.  The frames will be visible enough to keep most people away, the sandbags will keep the frames in place for all but the drunkest of the rest and after that last possible drunk has tripped over the frame the weight on the bottom of the light stand should keep it up.

If you completely cover the frames you'll even have a place to store some of your gear.

hth

mike


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaffers tape does not leave any residue, comes in a variety of widths and colors, and is almost indepensable for on-location shooting.
JVCC GAFF30YD Premium Grade 30 Yard Gaffers Tape: 2 in. x 30 yds. (Black) 

Plus there are alternatives to light stands - Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography


----------



## Helen B (Jun 14, 2012)

You may already know about this, but it hasn't been mentioned yet and it is one of the biggest differences I see between still photography assistants and motion picture lighting crew (for whom it is standard practice). Always run the light cable down from the light and under one leg of the lightstand. This means that if someone trips over the cable, the pull on the lightstand will be at the bottom, not the top. My apologies if you already knew this...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2012)

If at all possible lose the stands.  Heavy-duty Gorillapod type tripods, magic clamps, and a variety of other  brackets will allow you to mount your lights (carefully) to pipes, poles, etc.  If you have to use stands, look for already protected places; the DJ's speakers, etc.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> How bad do you really want to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is quite good.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2012)

Quite good By what standard?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 14, 2012)

KmH said:


> Quite good By what standard?


I'm sure it would protect the stand, but (1)  That's a LOT more stuff to pack in, and I've been to a LOT of reception halls where there is NO WAY you're getting enough floor space to fence in your stands. Safe?  I think so.  Practical? Ehhh... not so sure.


----------



## studioesem (Jun 14, 2012)

OMG, you guys are amazing. I was not expecting these many replies. 

i like the idea of making a box around my stands to place it in there and then i can place all my bags there too .. but someone said it nice, its too much of a hassle to carry it around all the time. i "MAY" though make one with PVC piping.. but that would cost me anywhere around 100$ after buying all the pieces .. (I am in canada) .. lloll 

Second thing, there will be no drunk people .. it is a Pakistani wedding and they do not serve liquor but the kids at these weddings are equal or more than drunk people. (They think someone's wedding is their playground and running around the pillars is their job)

One option is to put them by the DJ speakers, but the DJ is only coming on the first day. There is no DJ on the second and Third day. so i am in sort of a problem there.

One thing i liked was using dumbells etc. That could work. but i do not want to risk that either. I think my best bet for atleast the two days is to Bungee chord them down. and i got to figure out the third day. 

And there is no one that will steal my equipment. I personally know the videographer and the DJ and im friends with them.. the guest attending.. meh i doubt they even know what strobes are.. everything else that is lose, i normally lock it up in my car so people to think to investigate whats in there and what not. 

But thank you for some very good suggestions. You guys are awesomeeeeeeeeee

Happy Shooting


----------



## studioesem (Jun 14, 2012)

Helen B said:


> You may already know about this, but it hasn't been mentioned yet and it is one of the biggest differences I see between still photography assistants and motion picture lighting crew (for whom it is standard practice). Always run the light cable down from the light and under one leg of the lightstand. This means that if someone trips over the cable, the pull on the lightstand will be at the bottom, not the top. My apologies if you already knew this...



Hey i did not know this .. and honestly speaking i still dont know this . could please explain more, perhaps with a drawing ??


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you thought about setting up a small studio area on one of the days i think you would get lots of takers


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 15, 2012)

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Quite good By what standard?
> ...



LOL  That's why I first asked how bad he wanted to do this.

IF the hall is too small to allow two sixteen sq/ft boxes then a couple of 400-600 w/s monolights bounced off the ceiling from the sides should bring up the ambient enough.  


You run the cable under the leg so that you have less chance of tipping the stand- below the center of gravity/better chance of moving the bottom rather than pulling over the top.  Good stuff Helen.


----------

